# Prize Money?



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

So, How much is the prize money for certain big pro races and how far does is go down the list? I'd imagine in the TDF it's pretty extensive. Do the different categories such as polka dot, green jersey or team winners get a cut? What about stage winners? I know the tradition is to divvy up the winnings and I realise they do get paid a yearly salary. But a race like Paris Roubaix, how much does the winner get? Is it the same tradition to split it up with your team? Just wondering .......It doesn't seem like the prize money is that big of a deal since they never talk about it during any of the races I've watched. It it truly just for the sport of it?  Happy friday...

evs(good ridin for ya this weekend)


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

I am going on memory here so the numbers may be slightly off.
TDF GC $400,000
Green and Climbing jersey $40,000
White $30,000
Individual stages $7500
Team $20,000
Then there is money awarded for all the catagory placings.
A Classics win nets I think about $20,000.

Compare that to a domestic win at $250 - $1500.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Some of the biggest one-day races have relatively small prizes, which is a pretty good indicator that the smaller races will pay a lot less.

For Paris-Roubaix this year, the prize money (in Euros) was 30000, 22000, 15000, 7500, 3200, 1700, 1500, 1300, and then 100 less for each place down to 20th.

For Liege-Bastogne-Liege, the prize money (in Euros) was 20000, 10000, 5000, 2500, 2000, 1500, 1500, 1000, 1000, and then 500 for each place down to 20th. There are also mountains points in this race. You get 250 € for being first over each of the classified climbs, and the final classification pays 2000, 750, and 500.

Milan-San Remo pays the same as LBL, without the mountain points.

For Paris-Tours, the prize money (in Euros) is 8000, 4000, 2000, 1000, 800, 600, 600, 400, 400, then 200 for each place down to 20th.


----------



## PG_Gary (Jan 21, 2008)

*How is it split?*

That raises a question that I've always wondered about. How is that money split? Let's say that Schleck hangs on for the GC overall. Is the prize money split evenly amongst all the riders that began the TdF? Only those that finish? Is is 50% for the rider and everyone else splits the remaining 50%? Does the DS get a cut? Do mechanics, soigneurs, physios, cooks, etc. get a cut? What about stage wins, are they any different? Points jerseys?

I imagine that it's a bit different team-by-team, but I'm curious if there's a general "formula" that teams generally go by.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

The info is posted on TDF's website.


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

*How about this huge chunk of $$?*

$1800 per rider for teams finishing the Tour de France with at least seven of the team's nine riders.

Now that just spells retirement and good times doesn't it? I really wish that these guys got more money. It makes me sick to think of how much MLB players (example) that are not even stand outs make.

I guess it is all about popularity as a sport... Some day perhaps...some day..


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

http://www.roadcycling.co.nz/TourdeFrance/tour-de-france-prize-money.html


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

GC prize looks good but the sprinters green jersey should get a lot more.. that's a hard one to get requiring quite a bit of talent, team strategy, and tactics. I'd say bump it up to at least 100-150k.. climber's jersey much less involved team-wise so it's fair where it is. Seriously, sprinters should protest!


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

moabbiker said:


> GC prize looks good but the sprinters green jersey should get a lot more.. that's a hard one to get requiring quite a bit of talent, team strategy, and tactics. I'd say bump it up to at least 100-150k.. climber's jersey much less involved team-wise so it's fair where it is. Seriously, sprinters should protest!


which guys are not going for the jersey that would if more money was on the table?


----------

